# Homework Help Thread



## Teckolf (Jan 21, 2015)

So, I noticed a lot of us are students. Mostly high school and college. Anyway, I figured that a homework help thread may be useful. I will have my B.S. in Mech E in May so I am pretty good at math and science...

I am comfortable answering questions up to Calc 3 and some ODE, Core Mech E course subjects, Physics, and some programming (C/Matlab). If any other graduates/near graduates want to help out and answer questions it is highly encouraged. 

JUST FYI: This is not a thread to do your homework for you. I hope to just help people understand a concept better in order to allow them to do their own work. 

So ask away.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

I specialize on sex education. I'll answer all your questions about sex


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I specialize on sex education. I'll answer all your questions about sex



Good, glad someone could help out with that subject. As a young engineer I cannot say to have a lot of experience on the subject.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 21, 2015)

FUCKING CALC HOW DO I EVEN WHY DO I NEED THIS FOR MY DEGREE FUCK TESTING IN FUCK,!

That Is all I have to reply to this thread.


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a jackass who has spend too many lonely nights reading history articles with no clothes on.

I can help in said subject along with literature.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I specialize on sex education. I'll answer all your questions about sex



 I'm needing some home teaching.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Feste (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm graduated with a History and an Economics degree, so I might be able to help with that sort of stuff. Especially the Medieval Ages. Don't even get me started on the Baltic Crusades...


----------



## woofywolvez (Jan 22, 2015)

At a point not too long ago, I was in sch00l for a bio & chem major with a French minor... but the math did me in, along with funding myself to keep going.  I am fairly decent with organic chemistry though, I love moleculez!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

I shall gladly assist in any mathematics course up through Math 256 - Differential Equations (including MTH 255 - Vector Calculus II). I can also assist in first-year physics (through PH 213), electrical fundamentals (ENGR 201 & 202), and engineering (211, 212, 213).


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 22, 2015)

Electronics engineering student here, good with math, C, and for some reason Composition. 

On that note, I need an idea for a simple electronics project using an 8051 microcontroller. I wanted to do an LED light show from a mic input, but the 8051 doesn't have the memory capacity to sample at the rate I need for a good output. I will have to save that for next class. Perhaps I can turn a fursuit into a walking light show off an aurduino xD

I found a few other ideas online, but I would be interested in some suggestions from you guys n gals.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2015)

Homework? What's that? :V


----------



## JegoLego (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I specialize on sex education. I'll answer all your questions about sex



ooh I have a quick question...
Do you really have to pee in a girl's mouth to make babies?


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 22, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Electronics engineering student here, good with math, C, and for some reason Composition.
> 
> On that note, I need an idea for a simple electronics project using an 8051 microcontroller. I wanted to do an LED light show from a mic input, but the 8051 doesn't have the memory capacity to sample at the rate I need for a good output. I will have to save that for next class. Perhaps I can turn a fursuit into a walking light show off an aurduino xD
> 
> I found a few other ideas online, but I would be interested in some suggestions from you guys n gals.



So if you don't have to use LED's per se, my programming partner and I made a height sensing water fountain. Well, it sensed the height using a distance sensor and a stepper, and then displayed the angle and pressure that the spout had to be at to reach the user's mouth... It was a fun project and we made a damn good grade on it.


----------



## LightSnake (Jan 23, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> Good, glad someone could help out with that subject. As a young engineer I cannot say to have a lot of experience on the subject.



How come! I'm a physicist and I can also help you with that  and to everybody else I can help with some general doubts you may have on a physics subject


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

LightSnake said:


> How come! I'm a physicist and I can also help you with that  and to everybody else I can help with some general doubts you may have on a physics subject



Ahoy, fellow physics nerd!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 23, 2015)

I've got some hard ass math classes comin' up. Someone do my homework for me because I'm a filthy casual and it's too hard.

Here's a link to what they sent us.

Math is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I've got some hard ass math classes comin' up. Someone do my homework for me because I'm a filthy casual and it's too hard.
> 
> Here's a link to what they sent us.
> 
> Math is fucking bullshit.



Pimp hats in children's homework? I guess parents realized pimpin ain't easy, so why not start young.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 23, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I've got some hard ass math classes comin' up. Someone do my homework for me because I'm a filthy casual and it's too hard.
> 
> Here's a link to what they sent us.
> 
> Math is fucking bullshit.



I couldn't figure it out man, sorry.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> ooh I have a quick question...
> Do you really have to pee in a girl's mouth to make babies?



Yes. Just keep trying. One day you will be become pregnant with sextuplets.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 23, 2015)

Feel free to send me a note if you need help with general undergraduate math stuff. Algebra, trig, integral and vector calculus, linear algebra, discreet, foundations of math... About the only things I can't help with yet are statistics, abstract algebra, and differential equations.

Basically the same thing goes for programming too, though its topics are more nebulous.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jan 23, 2015)

Willing to help people out with learning Java code if anybody else is doing that.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 23, 2015)

Biology teacher here. I'm a specialist in genetics and actually enjoyed botany. I can also help some with gen chem, biochem, and animal science. (Although I'll be shocked if anyone here is animal sci major.)


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a first year student at Bordeaux's Universty, in te science departement. My curriculum contains maths, theoreticial math, basic Python programming, Internet awareness (a kind of useless class), Chemisty, Optics, Mechanics, Electronics.
I'll gladly help anybody, probably in highschool and up to 1st year U, in Physics, Chemistry, Optics, Biology (I had really good marks in high school).

Also I'm a native french speaker, with a good orthograph, more than complete vocbulary, and a good knowledge in litterature and philosophy.
So you can definitely ask for help in that!


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

LightSnake said:


> How come! I'm a physicist and I can also help you with that  and to everybody else I can help with some general doubts you may have on a physics subject





isuckatdrawing said:


> Ahoy, fellow physics nerd!



Eww, theoretical physicists... Everyone knows it is all about the application. :grin:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> Eww, theoretical physicists... Everyone knows it is all about the application. :grin:



Haven't picked a specialization yet.  Quantum physics is badass, and I seem to be relatively good at it, but I have always have a fascination for electromagnetics.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Haven't picked a specialization yet.  Quantum physics is badass, and I seem to be relatively good at it, but I have always have a fascination for electromagnetics.



I was not particularly good in physics II due to electromagnets... What are the specializations?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> I was not particularly good in physics II due to electromagnets... What are the specializations?



Listed here.

So many to choose from...BUT I WANT TO LEARN THEM ALL.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Chaos is awesome. Heavy in ODE but I took two classes related to it in ME. 
Acoustics is heavily related to Chaos.
Computational Physics is awesome (Numerical Methods was the best, love that shit)
Crystalography is boring... Although Material science has some cool stuff. 
Fluid Dynamics is hard. Like really fucking hard.
Thermodynamics has far too much chemistry *blech*
MECHANICS ARE pAWESOME. But that was my main study of course.
Meteorology is hard (my roomate completely failed out of it, his course material was near incomprehensible)
And Stats are a lie. 

If you want to learn a little bit of all of it I would recommend ME. No Bias of course... If you are considering grad school the trend at my school is physics undergrad and Masters/PhD in Mechanical.


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Listed here.
> 
> So many to choose from...BUT I WANT TO LEARN THEM ALL.



No condensed matter? This list is a lie, a lie I say! Or they just lumped it in with crystallography. ..


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Zop said:


> No condensed matter? This list is a lie, a lie I say? Or they just lumped it in with crystallography. ..


  You expect far too much from about.com...


----------



## Saiko (Jan 23, 2015)

Blaaahh you guys are making me wish I was able to fit physics into my schedule. Stupid change of major, filling up precious credit hours with shit. ;n;


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't believe that it's three weeks into the term, and I have a physics final a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 23, 2015)

Going into Quantum Mechanics + Special Relativity, Thermal and Classical Physics and Vector Calculus next semester.  Second year subjects, so I think you guys are mostly ahead of me.
Cool to see a bunch of other people who are into physics/math!



Teckolf said:


> Eww, theoretical physicists... Everyone knows it is all about the application. :grin:



Of course the _engineer_ would say that. :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Demensa said:


> Of course the _engineer_ would say that. :V



I'm glad that physicists hating on engineers isn't something unique to my area.

I am also surprised by how many scientists and engineers there are in the furry community.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'm glad that physicists hating on engineers isn't something unique to my area.



Yeah, I wasn't sure if it was a universal thing or not, so that's nice to know!
Hardly a physics lecture goes by without the lecturer throwing in some joke about engineers. It's a fun, playful sort of rivalry.
(Make no mistake, I'd love to learn a whole bunch of different things in engineering related fields, it's just that physics takes priority for me.  Same with mathematics/pure mathematics.)


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Demensa said:


> Going into Quantum Mechanics + Special Relativity, Thermal and Classical Physics and Vector Calculus next semester.  Second year subjects, so I think you guys are mostly ahead of me.
> Cool to see a bunch of other people who are into physics/math!
> 
> 
> ...



Well duh...


----------



## Saiko (Jan 24, 2015)

Demensa said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure if it was a universal thing or not, so that's nice to know!
> Hardly a physics lecture goes by without the lecturer throwing in some joke about engineers. It's a fun, playful sort of rivalry.
> (Make no mistake, I'd love to learn a whole bunch of different things in engineering related fields, it's just that physics takes priority for me.  Same with mathematics/pure mathematics.)


Yeeaaaah, it's the same way at my school. My physics friend gave me shit yesterday actually. "Alriiight, I'll listen to you talk about your pretend science."

I'm in a weird spot with regards to physics students. On the one hand, I study pure math; but I also study software and computer engineering. So I get to shit on physics with math, but then physics shits on my engineering; and engineering shits on my software. @_@


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'm glad that physicists hating on engineers isn't something unique to my area.
> 
> I am also surprised by how many scientists and engineers there are in the furry community.



That's okay engineers hate on physicist also. Although not nearly as badly as we hate on "lesser" engineering majors. I am actually really bad with the theoretical aspects of my schooling, which is why I went into a major that has a lot of application instead. Systems modeling and analysis is a blast though, and that is largely theoretical.

EDIT: There needs to be more engineers in this thread... I am starting to feel outnumbered.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 24, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> Although not nearly as badly as we hate on "lesser" engineering majors.



Haha, which ones would those be?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Demensa said:


> Haha, which ones would those be?



Civil engineers


----------



## Zop (Jan 24, 2015)

Demensa said:


> Haha, which ones would those be?



Civils!


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Civil engineers



 Basically.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, Civils... Although, environmental and industrials are also at the bottom of the barrel usually...


----------



## Raccooneer (Jan 24, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> That's okay engineers hate on physicist also. Although not nearly as badly as we hate on "lesser" engineering majors. I am actually really bad with the theoretical aspects of my schooling, which is why I went into a major that has a lot of application instead. Systems modeling and analysis is a blast though, and that is largely theoretical.
> 
> EDIT: There needs to be more engineers in this thread... I am starting to feel outnumbered.



*A wild electrical engineering major appears*


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 25, 2015)

All of these engineers and mathy people and I'm over here putting foley catheters in someone's penis


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Raccooneer said:


> *A wild electrical engineering major appears*



Thank goodness... Another engineer.



> All of these engineers and mathy people and I'm over here putting foley catheters in someone's penis



Someone has to do it...


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 25, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> Someone has to do it...



I'm not saying it's a bad thing =)
People are so thankful and appreciate your help


----------



## Saiko (Jan 25, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> All of these engineers and mathy people and I'm over here putting foley catheters in someone's penis


Oh my god I just realized that someone had to grab my dick and shove one of those down it while I was unconscious. @_@


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Oh my god I just realized that someone had to grab my dick and shove one of those down it while I was unconscious. @_@



After my lung surgery, someone had to do that while I was conscious.  Truest me, you'd rather be unconscious.


----------



## Feste (Jan 25, 2015)

As someone with an economics degree working in finance, I'm just going to nod at all that, then go and make more money than you


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd be perfectly happy sitting at 100K/year with a physics PhD.  Hell, a physics BA will land you $60K/year.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 25, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'd be perfectly happy sitting at 100K/year with a physics PhD.  Hell, a physics BA will land you $60K/year.



They offer BA's in Physics? I thought it would have atleast been a science degree. Right now I would be happy with anything just to be out of school and out of this damn town.


----------



## woofywolvez (Jan 31, 2015)

What's wrong with civil engineers?  My mother designs and manages the projects of many roads in our area and has had left marks of her design on projects in other cities, such as a town north of us where all the bridge rails got specially made for much more aesthetic appeal. Hundreds of people drive safely down smooth new roads because of her eye for detail, not even thinking about all the work put into it, or the fact that she often brings her design stuff home to keep working because she just goes so hard at it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

We really don't mean anything by it.


----------



## Torph (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't say I'm delighted by math, but as I learn more and more, I find it interesting and fun. 
Right now I have a course that is named "Societal and Behavioral perspectives: Theories of science, sociology and psychology in focus." It has nothing to do with maths though 
We have finished Theories of science and will go on with sociology the coming weeks. It will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Slissors (Feb 2, 2015)

woofywolvez said:


> What's wrong with civil engineers?  My mother designs and manages the projects of many roads in our area and has had left marks of her design on projects in other cities, such as a town north of us where all the bridge rails got specially made for much more aesthetic appeal. Hundreds of people drive safely down smooth new roads because of her eye for detail, not even thinking about all the work put into it, or the fact that she often brings her design stuff home to keep working because she just goes so hard at it.



In my class, we rag on Civils and Environmentals quite a bit. And Mechanicals. Arts students too. But especially agriculture students.

It's all in good fun, really.

(But civil engineering does seem really, really boring)


----------



## Teckolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Slissors said:


> In my class, we rag on Civils and Environmentals quite a bit. And Mechanicals. Arts students too. But especially agriculture students.
> 
> It's all in good fun, really.
> 
> (But civil engineering does seem really, really boring)



It just seems so boring. Nothing ever moves... Everything is just so static.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

Civil engeneering is never dealing with Top-Notch technologies (apart  from Aerospace engineering), whereas you'd ostly do in the military.  Also Since everyone goes in Civil there's alaways jobs in the miltary,  and they won't fire you for financial reasons.




isuckatdrawing said:


> I'd be perfectly happy sitting at 100K/year with a physics PhD.  Hell, a physics BA will land you $60K/year.



100k/year ??? with just a PhD? you'd be happy to make 40k/year in research, especially in physics. 100k/year is what my chemistry teacher makes, and for that 
he has a PhD in inorganic Chem., gives lectures all over the country and even the world, and is a third level University teacher (the highest one).
But when he started working in research he would just make short of 30k/year.

And I have no fuckin' idea what a BA is... is it some kind of degree between MD and Ph.D ?


----------



## Parasoul (Feb 2, 2015)

Can someone pls explain sine cos tan to me pls? The inverses too please at a high school level.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

desuchu said:


> Can someone pls explain sine cos tan to me pls? The inverses too please at a high school level.



Ok so Start by drawing  circle that has a radius of 1. It's center should be the origin of orthonormal two dimensional coordinates system.
For any point of this circle is then associated 3 trigonometric paramaters:
it's Sine, cosine, and tangeant (tan).
Let's start with the simplest:
It's sine is the point's y coordinates, and it's cosine it's x coordinates (x being horizontal and y vertical).
A pair of sine and cosine then give the coodinates of the point, and thus the angle formed between the x axis  and the line going through the systems origin and the point.
This angle is expressed in rads.
You the need to know by heart the typical sine and cosine pairs:

cos(pi/2)= 0 sine(pi/2)= 1
cos (2pi) = 1 sine(2pi)= 0
cos (pi) = -1 sine(pi) = 0
cos (pi/4) = (sqrt(2)/2) = sine(pi/4)
cos (pi/3) = 1/2  sine(pi/3) =  (sqrt(3)/2)
cos (pi/6) = (sqrt(3)/2)  sine(pi/6)= 1/2

Those are the basic ones but I recommend learning tose for pi/12 as it regularly pops up in complex equations.

Which is a good transition because it leads us to the application of sine and cosine (overall trigonometry) in complex equation solving.
Indeed, a complex number can be associated to either it's trigonometric form:
mod(z)(cos(real(z)/mod(z))+i*sine(imaginary(z)/(mod(z)))
or in it's more compact complex exponentional form:
mod(z)e^(i*Theta)

Now for tangeant (tan):

tan= sine(alpha)/cos(alpha), it does not have a big purpose by itself but it can be used to simplify trigonometric expressions.

The inverses:

Arcos = integral[from x to 1](1/sqrt(1-tÂ²))dt
Arcsin = integral[from 0 to x](1/sqrt(1-tÂ²))dt
Arctan = integral[from 0 to x](1/(1+tÂ²))dt

Voila, that should cover everything from 9th to 12th grade, though I'm not sure of how far math goes where you live, so if you need further help on polar equations, hyperbolic trig functions, complex numbers just ask.

EDIT: also you didn't ask for it (strangely) but do you need the derivates?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> 100k/year ??? with just a PhD? you'd be happy to make 40k/year in research, especially in physics. 100k/year is what my chemistry teacher makes, and for that
> he has a PhD in inorganic Chem., gives lectures all over the country and even the world, and is a third level University teacher (the highest one).
> But when he started working in research he would just make short of 30k/year.
> 
> And I have no fuckin' idea what a BA is... is it some kind of degree between MD and Ph.D ?



Think-tanks pay really well, as do Boeing, Intel, Northrop Grumman, and Lockheed Martin.  BA is a Bachelor's degree.

Associates: 2 years
Bachelor's: 4 years
Masters: 6 years
Doctorate's: 8 years


----------



## Parasoul (Feb 3, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> Ok so Start by drawing  circle that has a radius of 1. It's center should be the origin of orthonormal two dimensional coordinates system.
> For any point of this circle is then associated 3 trigonometric paramaters:
> it's Sine, cosine, and tangeant (tan).
> Let's start with the simplest:
> ...



Thanks! We haven't learned that yet.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 3, 2015)

desuchu said:


> Thanks! We haven't learned that yet.



T_T It took so much time to write this... 
Though I covered basic trig... so could you precisely tell me what you need help on?


----------



## Feste (Feb 3, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Think-tanks pay really well, as do Boeing, Intel, Northrop Grumman, and Lockheed Martin.  BA is a Bachelor's degree.
> 
> Associates: 2 years
> Bachelor's: 4 years
> ...



Don't forget there are two kinds of Bachelors: A BA, as mentioned, and a BS, a Bachelors of Science. A BS usually takes more courses, and are not always offered. For example, some schools you can get a BS in Economics; it was not available at mine, however.


----------



## Slissors (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah, optoelectronics. Why must the assignments be so tedious? It's due in 2 hours and I can barely will myself to work on it. It's not difficult or anything, just painfully dry. Any tips to push through deadly boring assignments? (Also, don't you love it there's only a few questions? Then you find out each one has subquestions a) through h).)


----------



## steph33 (Dec 20, 2016)

hi..can anyone here help me figure out an answer to this problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..actually i've got this answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from  Online Homework Service | Your Homework Help but the answer 33.3 isn't there..please let me know what was done incorrectly..thank you


----------



## Alpine (Dec 20, 2016)

steph33 said:


> hi..can anyone here help me figure out an answer to this problem
> 
> ..actually i've got this answer
> 
> from  Online Homework Service | Your Homework Help but the answer 33.3 isn't there..please let me know what was done incorrectly..thank you



I also got 33.33 (using trig instead because its less painful)

My work


Spoiler











I even drew it in CAD to see if I was right (and I was)


Spoiler











So your garbage online homework is incorrect (sorry I am not a fan of online homework  ). You should email/talk to your instructor and explain that all those choices are wrong.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that the tech courses I take at my high school make the math that I'm doing redundent.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 20, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I also got 33.33 (using trig instead because its less painful)
> 
> My work
> 
> ...


Autodesk products are expensive. I wish I had them though because I know how to use about 1/4 of everything in 3DS Max


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)

steph33 said:


> hi..can anyone here help me figure out an answer to this problem


----------



## RachelVelington (Dec 27, 2016)

Every student knows that there are times when you really don't have enough time to study, especially for doing your homework. And usually the first question is: can you do my homework?livecustomwriting.com: Can You Do My Homework? Of Course, We Can! Almost every student thinks: “this is not a problem to find someone who can do my homework for money. I'll just pay someone to do your homework and all will be well.”


----------



## Storok (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't do my homework anyways lol they don't even give marks for it all what counts at my school are exams


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

I suck at math, but I can sure as hell help with English!


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

If anyone needs help with accounting I can try to assist. It's my major.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

Kookyfox said:


> Now for tangeant (tan):
> 
> tan= sine(alpha)/cos(alpha), it does not have a big purpose by itself but it can be used to simplify trigonometric expressions.
> 
> ...



holy cow, are we talking about Derivative of trig functions?  I don't think that's covered in high school.  Just thinking about it is making me math furry!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2017)




----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 9, 2017)

1+1=3 

You're welcome


----------



## Meowly555 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## quoting_mungo (May 10, 2017)

This thread needs less necroposting and fewer memes in its diet.
I'm sending it off to thread military school.


----------

